# Transoral Styloidectomy



## beloved3373 (Oct 11, 2012)

One of our surgeons is trying to schedule a transoral styloidectomy for Eagle Syndrome. Does anyone know what CPT code we should use?  Since we are just in the process of scheduling I do not have an operative report.

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!


----------

